# سؤال عن اختلاف قراءه الهيموجلوبين في جهاز CBC من نوع Sysmex Kx21



## قسوم (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعده في معرفه العطل في 
اختلاف قراءه الهيموجلوبين في جهاز CBC من نوع Sysmex Kx21 واحيانا تعطي رقم صفر 
مع العلم انا باقي القرااءت تكون صحيحه ومعقوله 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.ahmedqd (23 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم 
اذا كان الجهاز يعمل على محاليل شركه sysmex نفسها(stromatolyser,cellpack)وغيرت المحاليل الى شركات اخرى فسوف تختلف معك قراءت الهيموجلوبين 

تاكد من صالحية stromatolyser (lyes)

لمزيد من المعلومات [email protected]


----------



## ahmadba (28 مارس 2010)

المحاليل بشكل خاص
اتساخ حجرة 
تأريض الجهاز


----------



## ابكر ذيبين (7 يناير 2011)

الى من لده معلومات ارجو مساعدتي في معرفة اعطال جهاز محلل غازات الدم I-stat من شركة ابوت حيث انه لا يقبل الكارترج ويطلع Error 23 وكذلك اريدبرنامج التحديث الذي يحتاجه الجهاز كل 6 اشهر وكيف يتحمل في الجهاز


----------



## ابكر ذيبين (14 يناير 2012)

​الى من لده معلومات ارجو مساعدتي في معرفة اعطال جهاز محلل غازات الدم I-stat من شركة ابوت حيث انه لا يقبل الكارترج ويطلع Error 23 وكذلك اريدبرنامج التحديث الذي يحتاجه الجهاز كل 6 اشهر وكيف يتحمل في الجهاز


----------

